# Spray gun



## Qiw (Jan 27, 2016)

Just wondering if any body know where I can buy parts for my 18 d spray gun. Right now my gun will not stop leaking mud once I release trigger so what I think I need is needle and nozzle that is compatible with one another I never rebuilt one but not ready to buy 7e2 just yet


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Being your in Florida maybe start out with calling Spray Connection https://www.sprayconnection.com/. When I rebuilt my 18d it was getting harder to find original parts, but Midway Industrial was great to work with sourcing parts from the aftermarket http://www.midwayis.com/


----------

